# Baby Fay



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi, My name is Fay and I'm a baby homing pigeon. I just wanted to introduce myself to my friends on p.t. because my daddy said you all are yeally nice. The first pic I am just a couple days old and the second I am 18 days old. I,ll have daddy put more up later.


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

wow cool nice to meet you baby fay ! what a rockin name !


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

she's a cutie brian!-Congratts!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a pretty little bird you are baby Fay, and it's wonderful to meet you.!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

What an adorable little baby you are Fay!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Brian,
Ahhhhh, She is so adorable ..........CONGRATS! This is your first if I remember right? Hope there are more pictures to come, They are just so inquisitive at this stage! Welcome to PT Fay! You have a VERY proud Daddy and rightfully so!


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks Jenn. She/he is my first baby but I just saw the parents mating a few min ago so more to come. They might sit on wooden eggs though since it is getting late in the year and all.


----------



## rfboyer (Jun 18, 2009)

What a pretty pigeon! ...and a lovely name (my middle name is Faye) 

What is that color/pattern called?


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks rfboyer, I think it would be a red check but pigeon colors really confuse me.


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Here I am 19 days old helping daddy on P.T.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

oh I see we have a personal connection going on here lol ..enjoy your baby as I see you already do


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Here I am 21 days old


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Here I am 28 days old. My daddy is teaching me to eat! 








I'm layin in the rain now.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

What a pretty red head! Thanks for all the pictures.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He is so cute.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

bcr1 said:


> Here I am 28 days old. My daddy is teaching me to eat!


Lovely youngster! Thank you for the new photos!

Terry


----------



## kbbigman (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh Brian you sure have a cutie on your hands, please keep us updated with pic's?


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

sigh..... ya know.... I think you just GOTTA have some more!!! SHE is just growing up to be such a princess! Just precious!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What a beautiful little thing. I'd be proud too. Nice shot of the two of you!


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks everybody. She sure is a sweetie. It is amazing how fast they grow up isn't it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It sure is. Soon, she will be turning into an independant little pij. I just love the cuddly stage, where they like being handled and snuggled. I would love it if they never grew out of that. Soon, she will come to you.....................but on HER terms.


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Fay 31 days old. With my daddy.








Here i am loungin with my parents


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a CUTIE BEAUTIE, Brian!!

Yes, they certainly do grow up fast!!

Thanks for keeping us updated on her development! Look forward to more pictures too...gee, at this rate, she could be laying eggs...soon! 

We send Love, Hugs, and Scritches

Shi/Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

A dedicated daddy... BOTH of you, are doing a GREAT job of Raising little Fay... Cute!!!


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hiya Fay 
Brian yr birds is nice..great to see the pics. Peace.


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

What a sweet looking baby!!


----------

